# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  La CHE incoa un expediente sancionador contra Hidro-Nitro S.A. por incumplimiento de los caudales ecológicos del Ésera-Cinca

## sergi1907

Según la Ley de Aguas, ​los caudales ecológicos son "una restricción que se impone con carácter general a los sistemas de explotación".

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) ha incoado un expediente sancionador contra la empresa Hidro-Nitro Española, S.A. por el incumplimiento de los caudales ecológicos del río Ésera y el río Cinca, en Huesca, que entraron en vigor a través de una resolución de Presidencia del Organismo de Cuenca de 30 de septiembre de 2014 y por tanto, son de obligado cumplimiento para los titulares de concesiones.

Además, se indica que se puede incurrir en incumplimiento de las cláusulas de la concesión otorgada a la empresa, ha señalado la Confederación en una nota de prensa.

Según el artículo 59.7 de la Ley de Aguas, los caudales ecológicos son "una restricción que se impone con carácter general a los sistemas de explotación", en definitiva una limitación ambiental en las concesiones ya existentes.

Asimismo, las concesiones de aguas para usos hidroeléctricos incluyen obligaciones específicas para sus titulares en relación con unos caudales mínimos que garanticen la supervivencia de la fauna piscícola.

A través de la estación de aforo del Puente de las Pilas, la Confederación Hidrográfica ha comprobado que no se han respetado los caudales fijados en la resolución para los meses de diciembre y enero para este tramo donde se recogen los caudales procedentes del Azud de Arias y, por tanto, de los saltos gestionados por Hidro-Nitro.

En concreto, el caudal que debía circular es de 2,70 metros cúbicos por segundo y los medidos se han situado por debajo de 1 metro cúbico por segundo. También se ha comprobado que los caudales medidos en la estación de aforos de la acequia de Enate son inferiores a los contemplados en su concesión.

"No ha cumplido"

Por tanto, la empresa no ha cumplido con estos caudales, hecho que se le ha trasladado en forma de requerimiento sin que se produjera un cambio en la situación y por lo cual se abre expediente sancionador.

Junto con la incoación del expediente se está formalizando un nuevo requerimiento en el que, siguiendo con el Reglamento del Dominio Público Hidráulico, se apercibe a la empresa de que un incumplimiento reiterado de las cláusulas de su concesión puede suponer la apertura de un procedimiento de extinción del derecho.

La CHE ha recordado que los caudales ecológicos son una de las medidas incluidas en el Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación del Ebro para conseguir los objetivos de mejora del estado ecológico.

Caudales del Ésera-Cinca
​
Los caudales fijados deben triplicar los registrados hasta el momento aguas abajo de la presa de El Grado (hasta la resolución los caudales circulantes se situaban en 300 litros por segundo y los caudales ecológicos fijan como media anual 1.010 litros por segundo).

También aguas abajo de Barasona se deben ver más que duplicados (los caudales anteriores se situaban en los 300 litros por segundo y los fijados obligan a unos 700 de media anual) y en el tramo del río Cinca en Puente las Pilas significa más que triplicar el caudal actual (800 litros por segundo medidos, frente a los 2.710 litros por segundo de media anual en los caudales aprobados).

La propuesta de caudales fue validada por el Consejo del Agua de la Demarcación del Ebro, máximo órgano de planificación, el pasado 30 de julio de 2014, y entraron en vigor por la resolución mencionada, firmada por el presidente del Organismo, Xavier de Pedro.

Los caudales se basaron en los estudios realizados por la Oficina de Planificación Hidrológica de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, siguiendo las instrucciones de planificación y la normativa y de acuerdo con lo que establece el Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro.

Se tuvo en cuenta la prioridad de los usos en la gestión hidráulica y, aún más, la prioridad establecida, de hecho, en los propios títulos concesionales en los sistemas de embalses aquí implicados, donde se afirma que "la explotación del aprovechamiento hidráulico concedido queda en todo momento sujeta a las necesidades de suministro para riegos" y queda de forma genérica, subordinado también al mantenimiento de un caudal suficiente para la vida piscícola.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...34803_300.html

----------

FEDE (23-ene-2015),jlois (23-ene-2015),Jonasino (24-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si se aplicara lo mismo en la Comunidad de Madrid y provincias limítrofes, no habría dinero para tanta multa que se pondría.

 Cada vez me gustan más los aragoneses en el tema del agua.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

